# Starter Crunch Noise



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Starter selinoid is not pulling the gear forward fully---time for a new starter---I doubt if the selinoid is replacable on that one.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

That ^^^ or Bendix gar is worn out or flywheel or both. At that age....


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Pull the starter and check the teeth on the starter and flywheel. If the starter is hanging up, you will damage the flywheel. Those gear-reduction starters are bad about that.


----------



## retrofitz (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------

